# Steampunk door treatment tutorial



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the look. This might be just what my workshop door needs


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

It’s actually super easy but time consuming.surprisingly, after paint goes on, it is actually sturdy too. Thank you for watching. Please share photos when your done.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks great Weird Kid! You need to mount a porthole on it now  lol


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

SamhainPropworks said:


> Looks great Weird Kid! You need to mount a porthole on it now  lol


Lol yes true. Keith said the same thing.‘I think I have one somewhere but have to dig it out.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had to smile every time the young'n was in the frame. And thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

ghostlland820 said:


> Had to smile every time the young'n was in the frame. And thanks for the tutorial.


Thank you. She is my partner in crime lol


----------

